
Show HN: Mailergram – Follow Instagram users by email - mailergram
http://mailergram.com
======
mailergram
Built this a few months ago for personal use (following local restaurants and
breweries for event postings), and after hearing from some friends that they'd
be interested as well, slapped a front-end on it and here we are :)

